# E/m Within Global Surgical Period For Minor Office Surgery



## heatherwinters (Aug 4, 2008)

A Patient Was Seen In Our Office For A 10060, Within The Ten Days, The Patient Came In For A Follow Up From The Surgery, However, At That Time, The Patient Also Had A Complaint About Cholesterol And Blood Sugar Levels, So We Addressed More Than Just The Wound.  The Dx The Doctor Supplied Were, Hyperlipidemia, Hypothyroid (acquired) And Sebaceous Cyst, Would This Be Indeed A Chargeable Since Something Other Than The Wound Was Addressed, Or Would It Be A No Charge Since The Primary Reason For The Visit Was Related To 10060?  SINCE TO USE A MODIFIER 24 THE DX SHOULD BE DIFFERENT THAN THOSE USED FOR THE SURGERY, AND ONE OF THEM IS THE SAME DX USED FOR TEH 10060, I DO NOT BELIEVE THIS SHOULD BE A CHARGEABLE VISIT.  I WOULD WELCOME ANYONE ELSE'S INPUT ON THIS.


----------



## mbort (Aug 4, 2008)

The visit would be chargable.  I would put all of the "other" diagnoses in the primary fields and the one for the wound last.

Just my two cents 
Mary


----------



## jas0426 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Mary.  If there is sufficient documentation to warrant an E/M visit with the other diagnosis, it would be billable with the 24 modifier.


----------



## terrij38 (Aug 5, 2008)

yes the 24 modifier would be appropriate


----------



## zaidaaquino (Aug 5, 2008)

Use -24 modifier but I wouldn't include the diagnosis for 10060.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 5, 2008)

*Devil's advocate*

Well, the dx COULD be the same ... if it was a differnt abscess ...
(I had this happen also with patient coming in with radial shaft fracture and then 1 week after first fracture care, came in with radial shaft fracture of the OTHER arm.)

But I agree with zaidaquino ... bill the E/M with -24 mod and leave off the dx for the 10060.

You might still get a denial, but you'll have the clinic notes to support your E/M on appeal

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

